# dillo2 browser stagnates in compilation!



## teo (Dec 25, 2018)

Does anyone know how to install the www/dillo2 browser correctly?

# `portmaster www/dillo2`

```
mkdir: /usr/ports/packages: Not a directory

===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/www/dillo2

===>>> Gathering distinfo list for installed ports

===>>> Launching 'make checksum' for www/dillo2 in background

===>>> Gathering dependency list for www/dillo2 from ports
===>>> Launching child to install ftp/wget

===>>> www/dillo2 >> ftp/wget (1/1)

===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/ftp/wget

===>>> Launching 'make checksum' for ftp/wget in background

===>>> Gathering dependency list for ftp/wget from ports
===>>> Initial dependency check complete for ftp/wget

===>>> Continuing initial dependency check for www/dillo2
===>>> Launching child to install x11-toolkits/fltk

===>>> www/dillo2 >> x11-toolkits/fltk (2/2)

===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/fltk

===>>> Launching 'make checksum' for x11-toolkits/fltk in background
==>>> Gathering dependency list for x11-toolkits/fltk from ports
===>>> Initial dependency check complete for x11-toolkits/fltk

===>>> Continuing initial dependency check for www/dillo2
===>>> Initial dependency check complete for www/dillo2


===>>> www/dillo2 >> (2)

===>>> The following actions will be taken if you choose to proceed:
    Install www/dillo2
    Install ftp/wget
    Install x11-toolkits/fltk

===>>> Proceed? y/n [y] y

===>>> Starting build for www/dillo2 <<<===

===>>> Starting check for build dependencies
===>>> Gathering dependency list for www/dillo2 from ports
===>>> Launching child to install x11-toolkits/fltk

===>>> www/dillo2 >> x11-toolkits/fltk (1/2)

===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/fltk

===>>> Starting check for build dependencies
===>>> Gathering dependency list for x11-toolkits/fltk from ports
===>>> Dependency check complete for x11-toolkits/fltk

===>>> www/dillo2 >> x11-toolkits/fltk (1/2)

===>  Cleaning for fltk-1.3.4
===>  License LGPL20 accepted by the user
===>   fltk-1.3.4 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
===> Fetching all distfiles required by fltk-1.3.4 for building
===>  Extracting for fltk-1.3.4
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for fltk-1.3.4-source.tar.gz.
===>  Patching for fltk-1.3.4
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for fltk-1.3.4
===>   fltk-1.3.4 depends on package: pkgconf>=1.3.0_1 - found
===>   fltk-1.3.4 depends on package: xorgproto>=0 - found
===>   fltk-1.3.4 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/x11.pc - found
===>   fltk-1.3.4 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xcursor.pc - found
===>   fltk-1.3.4 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xext.pc - found
===>   fltk-1.3.4 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xfixes.pc - found
===>   fltk-1.3.4 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xft.pc - found
===>   fltk-1.3.4 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xinerama.pc - found
===>   fltk-1.3.4 depends on shared library: libpng.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libpng.so)
===>   fltk-1.3.4 depends on shared library: libjpeg.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libjpeg.so)
===>   fltk-1.3.4 depends on shared library: libGLU.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libGLU.so)
===>  Configuring for fltk-1.3.4
configure: loading site script /usr/ports/Templates/config.site
checking build system type... amd64-portbld-freebsd12.0
checking host system type... amd64-portbld-freebsd12.0
checking for gcc... cc
checking whether the C compiler works... yes
checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out
checking for suffix of executables...
checking whether we are cross compiling... no
checking for suffix of object files... o
checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes
checking whether cc accepts -g... yes
checking for cc option to accept ISO C89... none needed
checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes
checking whether c++ accepts -g... yes
checking if the compiler supports -fvisibility... yes
checking if the compiler supports -fvisibility-inlines-hidden... yes
checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
checking for nroff... echo
checking for doxygen... no
checking for ranlib... ranlib
checking for ar... /usr/bin/ar
checking for windres... no
checking how to run the C preprocessor... cpp
checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... (cached) /usr/bin/grep
checking for egrep... (cached) /usr/bin/egrep
checking for ANSI C header files... (cached) yes
checking for sys/types.h... (cached) yes
checking for sys/stat.h... (cached) yes
checking for stdlib.h... (cached) yes
checking for string.h... (cached) yes
checking for memory.h... (cached) yes
checking for strings.h... (cached) yes
checking for inttypes.h... (cached) yes
checking for stdint.h... (cached) yes
checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes
checking size of short... 2
checking size of int... 4
checking size of long... 8
checking whether byte ordering is bigendian... no
checking whether the compiler recognizes bool as a built-in type... yes
checking for dirent.h that defines DIR... yes
checking for library containing opendir... none required
checking for sys/select.h... (cached) yes
checking sys/stdtypes.h usability... no
checking sys/stdtypes.h presence... no
checking for sys/stdtypes.h... no
checking whether we have the POSIX compatible scandir() prototype... yes
checking for vsnprintf... (cached) yes
checking for snprintf... (cached) yes
checking for strings.h... (cached) yes
checking for strcasecmp... (cached) yes
checking for strlcat... (cached) yes
checking for strlcpy... (cached) yes
checking for locale.h... (cached) yes
checking for localeconv... yes
checking for library containing pow... -lm
checking for special C compiler options needed for large files... no
checking for _FILE_OFFSET_BITS value needed for large files... no
checking for long long int... yes
checking for library containing dlsym... none required
checking for dlfcn.h... (cached) yes
checking alsa/asoundlib.h usability... yes
checking alsa/asoundlib.h presence... yes
checking for alsa/asoundlib.h... yes
checking for jpeg_CreateCompress in -ljpeg... yes
checking jpeglib.h usability... yes
checking jpeglib.h presence... yes
checking for jpeglib.h... yes
checking for gzgets in -lz... yes
checking for zlib.h... (cached) yes
checking for png_read_info in -lpng... yes
checking png.h usability... yes
checking png.h presence... yes
checking for png.h... yes
checking libpng/png.h usability... no
checking libpng/png.h presence... no
checking for libpng/png.h... no
checking for png_get_valid in -lpng... yes
checking for png_set_tRNS_to_alpha in -lpng... yes
checking for pthread.h... (cached) yes
checking for pthread_create using -lpthreads... no
checking for pthread_create using -lpthread... yes
checking for X... libraries /usr/local/lib, headers /usr/local/include
checking whether -R must be followed by a space... neither works
checking for gethostbyname... (cached) yes
checking for connect... yes
checking for remove... yes
checking for shmat... yes
checking for IceConnectionNumber in -lICE... yes
configure: WARNING: Ignoring libraries " -lSM -lICE" requested by configure.
checking for library containing dlopen... none required
checking GL/gl.h usability... yes
checking GL/gl.h presence... yes
checking for GL/gl.h... yes
checking for glXMakeCurrent in -lGL... yes
checking for glXGetProcAddressARB in -lGL... yes
checking GL/glu.h usability... yes
checking GL/glu.h presence... yes
checking for GL/glu.h... yes
checking for XineramaIsActive in -lXinerama... yes
checking for freetype-config... /usr/local/bin/freetype-config
checking for FcPatternCreate in -lfontconfig... yes
checking X11/Xft/Xft.h usability... yes
checking X11/Xft/Xft.h presence... yes
checking for X11/Xft/Xft.h... yes
checking for XftDrawCreate in -lXft... yes
checking for X11/extensions/Xdbe.h... yes
checking for XdbeQueryExtension in -lXext... yes
checking for X11/extensions/Xfixes.h... yes
checking for XFixesQueryExtension in -lXfixes... yes
checking for X11/Xcursor/Xcursor.h... yes
checking for XcursorImageCreate in -lXcursor... yes
checking for X11/extensions/Xrender.h... yes
checking for XRenderQueryVersion in -lXrender... yes
checking for X11/Xregion.h... yes
checking for xprop... /usr/local/bin/xprop
checking for X overlay visuals...|
```


----------



## SirDice (Dec 27, 2018)

And what exactly is the problem? Your output doesn't show anything out of the ordinary.


----------

